# MY HUGE MEGA MAC/SEPHORA/MAKEUP COLLECTION!



## emilinaloveMAC (May 15, 2012)

HERE IT IS MY MAKEUP STASH










e


----------



## JulieDiva (May 16, 2012)

wow, nice collection!!!!


----------



## geeko (May 16, 2012)

Very nice. U have a very wide n comprehensive stash. I esp lovr ur blush colors.


----------



## vala (May 16, 2012)

wow! I also love your blush colours


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 16, 2012)

Wow, great stash!


----------



## kimbunney (May 16, 2012)

That was just too beautiful for words! Love it!


----------



## Knope2012 (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous collection! I love that you have so many great blushes.


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

wow!


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 14, 2012)

I love the blushes too!  And the lip goods


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 14, 2012)

Ooh, love your blushes! I like how you label your palettes as well.


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, now that is a beautiful collection!  I love, love, love all of your blushes.


----------



## anne082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Really nice collection


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow.. love it!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 31, 2012)

There is NO WAY  you could use even 1/25 of that stuff before it goes rancid!! I will say that you do have some great eyeshadows, tho. Perhaps you could donate some of your makeup. Most cities have programs which allow folks to donate to women starting out in the work field after years and they don't have any clothes or makeup. Don't get me wrong-you have a lovely collection, but you cannot possibly take advantage of all of it. You should share the "MAC-wealth"'


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 31, 2012)

YvetteJeannine said:


> *There is NO WAY you could use even 1/25 of that stuff before it goes rancid!! *I will say that you do have some great eyeshadows, tho. Perhaps you could donate some of your makeup. Most cities have programs which allow folks to donate to women starting out in the work field after years and they don't have any clothes or makeup. Don't get me wrong-you have a lovely collection, *but you cannot possibly take advantage of all of it. You should share the "MAC-wealth"'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yvette,

  	Personally I found your comments a bit harsh.  It was nice of Emillina to share her collection with us. She did not have to do that.

  	You jumped to the conclusion that she uses all of her products but did not ask if she did so.

  	She may be a makeup collector: people collect all sorts of things: pens, pencils, matchbook covers, etc. 

  	Thank you for the info. about the programs for women starting out in the business world. Will keep that in mind when tax season arrives.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 31, 2012)

Emillina,

  	Great collection! Thanks for sharing! Love the lip glosses. I've never seen so many in one place. 

  	And the blushes! Ayyeee!

  	How many mineralize skinfinishes do you have?

  	You may want to put your Face and Body foundation in the fridge.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## katruiz (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## meleftie (Jan 30, 2013)

I love seeing someone else with the Bare Essentials Ready Eye Duos.  Love them!!


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 6, 2013)

That is AMAZING! I'm jealous of your collection girl! I wish I had that much MAC, living in South Dakota has huge downfalls! But then I suppose I would have way more! I should show my paretns this picture the next time they say something


----------



## katruiz (Feb 16, 2013)

:eyelove:Great collection! See many of my faves!


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 16, 2013)

Great collection


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 17, 2013)

OMG wow love it you have sooooo many lipglosses jealous


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

I love your MAC pigments collection!


----------



## JaneHorror (May 25, 2013)

Omggg I am jealous of your collection!!!! I would have too much fun with all that makeup lol


----------



## pockykami (Jun 14, 2013)

I love all the lip glosses!


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Loooovveee!


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 24, 2013)

I've never seen anyone with so many lipglasses! Love the pics


----------

